
There are now more job openings than people unemployed - rndmize
https://www.axios.com/there-are-now-more-job-openings-than-people-unemployed-1528230845-012aaaf6-99eb-487a-974b-22e774b2f72b.html
======
cimmanom
But that doesn't do the unemployed much good if all the openings are for
chemical engineers with 20 years of experience, and the unemployed have no
qualifications beyond a high school degree or a bachelors in English - or even
if they all have PhDs in mechanical engineering.

